
Don’t Blame the Public for Coronavirus Confusion - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-15/don-t-blame-the-public-for-coronavirus-confusion-blame-trump
======
MintelIE
Remember folks, masks don't help and there is no possibility of human to human
transmission.

I personally blame the media, after all they are the ones creating the
confusion.

